# need advice with tip-up fishing



## pickle252 (Dec 24, 2013)

I wanted to take a minute and thank all the fisherman here who were nice enough to give me such good advice. I went out today (first time after the post). Placed my tip-up with a shiner 2-3 feet off bottom. 30 minutes later my flag went up!!!!!!! I landed my first pike on a tip-up!!!! Wasn't a keeper but still a nice looking fish!!! Got it on whitmore lake today.


----------



## SHOOTN4FUN (Sep 1, 2006)

Nice catch. I;m gonna give a tip up or two a shot tomorrow hopefully have some success and let my 8 yo land his first pike on ice.


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

I just bought a couple of tip-ups. I rigged both with 20# braided line with ball-bearing swivel, and 18" leaders of 8lb fluorocarbon. One I did with a #12 treble and the other a #6 hook. I was told these would be good setups for pike and/or perch. I am thinking I should use a stronger leader for pike. Thoughts?


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Congrats on the first tip up catch.


----------



## toppm (Dec 30, 2010)

d_rek said:


> I just bought a couple of tip-ups. I rigged both with 20# braided line with ball-bearing swivel, and 18" leaders of 8lb fluorocarbon. One I did with a #12 treble and the other a #6 hook. I was told these would be good setups for pike and/or perch. I am thinking I should use a stronger leader for pike. Thoughts?


Try a blood knot instead of swivel. I believe you get more hits with lighter line. A lot will disagree. I use #10 tebles.


----------



## LoBrass (Oct 16, 2007)

Congrats on a mission accomplished!!


----------



## bucknasty11208 (Jan 21, 2009)

pickle252 said:


> I wanted to take a minute and thank all the fisherman here who were nice enough to give me such good advice. I went out today (first time after the post). Placed my tip-up with a shiner 2-3 feet off bottom. 30 minutes later my flag went up!!!!!!! I landed my first pike on a tip-up!!!! Wasn't a keeper but still a nice looking fish!!! Got it on whitmore lake today.


Congrats! I love throwing out some tip ups while I'm jigging for panfish. One second you look and the flag is down, you look back at the hole you're fishing, then look back over and the flag is standing up in all its glory. 
It gets my blood pumpin when I'm looking at the flag and it goes up. Guess it's the visual aspect along with the fact you probably just got a bite from something bigger than a 7" gill or perch.

D-rek, if you're targeting pike with your tip ups, I'd switch over to 17-20 pound florocarbon.


----------



## jiggerjarvi (Jan 17, 2010)

febsalien said:


> I usually set my swivel snap a couple inches under the ice. I have tried deeper but it didn't work for me. I make my leaders out of 30lb floro about 18" long and use a size 8 treble. That's really about it. If your flag stays down for more than an hour move to a new location unless you know your in a good spot. I took my son out last weekend for his first time trying tipups.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who did the PBR logo on your Frabill? and do they paint other brands?
I would be proud to walk out of that shanty with fish in hand!


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

just a reminder don't forget to put your name on tip up..guy on here got a 195 buck fine.. i put mine on twice


----------



## pickle252 (Dec 24, 2013)

woodie slayer said:


> just a reminder don't forget to put your name on tip up..guy on here got a 195 buck fine.. i put mine on twice


Great advice......I saw that thread on here and had no idea it was a rule! I now have my name and address on both of mine. I was using 30# braided line I had left over from salmon fishing so I just put that on my tip-up. I was using a swivel also connected straight to the circle hook. Hooked my shiner around the dorsal fin. I have to admit I got very very lucky not having any kind of leader, the line broke as soon as the fish was on the ice!!!. I am hooked now, wish we could have 4 lines in the water though. Went out yesterday and put out 2 tip-ups, so I could only jig with one rod. Had one flag go up but the crappie were woking me so hard in the shanty,I didn't notice the flag for awhile, I was late to the flag and missed the fish. Ohh well. Got a lot of crappie.


----------



## PITBULL (May 23, 2003)

No steel leader! use a 36" 18-20lb fluorocarbon leader (I just use Berkley vanish) tied directly to your tip up line, for a hook get #10 mustad treble's tied directly to the leader (don't use eagle claw the tips of the points are curved inward towards the shank and you will miss some fish) Sharpen the hooks needle sharp. Hook your shiner or sucker threw the back and set it 1/3 way to the bottom. when a flag go's up. give it time. just walk out there and see if the spool is moving if its spinning fast wait for it to stop and start moving again, or if its just moving slowly just grasp the line and wait for it to tighten then just start pulling the line in (don't set the hook) I've caught a lot of big fish with those small hooks they will hold. Use a gaff or your scooper handle to get the fish out of the hole and retie the hook after landing a fish.


----------



## pickle252 (Dec 24, 2013)

Never considered the scooper handle, thanks for the tip. Great idea!!!!


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

PITBULL said:


> No steel leader! use a 36" 18-20lb fluorocarbon leader (I just use Berkley vanish) tied directly to your tip up line, for a hook get #10 mustad treble's tied directly to the leader (don't use eagle claw the tips of the points are curved inward towards the shank and you will miss some fish) Sharpen the hooks needle sharp. Hook your shiner or sucker threw the back and set it 1/3 way to the bottom. when a flag go's up. give it time. just walk out there and see if the spool is moving if its spinning fast wait for it to stop and start moving again, or if its just moving slowly just grasp the line and wait for it to tighten then just start pulling the line in (don't set the hook) I've caught a lot of big fish with those small hooks they will hold. Use a gaff or your scooper handle to get the fish out of the hole and retie the hook after landing a fish.


I setup my perch/panfish tip-up using an 12lb invisa swivel and an 18" 8lb fluorocarbon leader with a red #6 aberdeen hook. I put a a couple of split shots about 12" up from the hook. Tried it out the other day and hooked a couple decent perch. Was very happy with this setup!


----------



## HuntingTimeYet (Jul 19, 2007)

When using a depth finder take notice to the depth of those cruising pike and adjust your tip ups to match. I use 25lb. fluro leader to a #8 treble. I have a couple tip ups setup with beads and blade above barrel swivel followed by a few more beads and small knot to keep things in place. Some days they want that and other days they hit plain treble. I also use enough spit shot to keep bait from wandering to far.


----------



## HuntingTimeYet (Jul 19, 2007)

Does anyone have any advise for tipups for walleye? I would like to try that out this weekend never got one of those on tip up yet... really could use some help pm`s welcome.


----------



## ratherboutside (Mar 19, 2010)

HuntingTimeYet said:


> Does anyone have any advise for tipups for walleye? I would like to try that out this weekend never got one of those on tip up yet... really could use some help pm`s welcome.


I do the same set up as pike but a little closer to the bottom and a blue wallet minnow. Maybe 1.5 foot max. Better on inland lake than the bay.


----------

